# Extra graphics card.



## amruth kiran (Mar 18, 2012)

I currently have a 9400gt 1 gb graphics card from nvidia and after two years now  i am planning to upgrade my pc. I am thinking of a msi hd 6850. Can i couple my old card with this new one? I am seen some guys in the forum using these old cards are physx engines i guess. Some one care to explain how i too can do the same? And do post the mobo which is required. Thanks!


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 18, 2012)

u can use that 9400gt as physx card but it will slow down(read bottleneck) your 6850.
6850 is a very good performer @ 720p. At 1080p u might have to settle for a lesser settings in some titles.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 18, 2012)

Post in complete rig and psu details . 
You will need a good psu to handle 6850.

Anyway 9400gt cant handle latest phyx heavy games when dedicated entirely for physx rendering using nvidia sli profiles.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Mar 18, 2012)

Try "Physx Mod" software, you can use that as Physx card . However, TBH I don't think it'll slow down your HD 6850 as your 9400GT will be dedicated for Physx processing only.

People are using them without complains in this forum only.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Mar 18, 2012)

PhysX GPUs


nvdia page showing 9400gt does not support physx


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 19, 2012)

^^Ya ..9400gt isnt meant for physx.


----------



## topgear (Mar 19, 2012)

for physx one needs a comaptible nvidia gpu with at-least 32 Stream Processors / CUDA Cores


----------



## Rajesh345 (Mar 19, 2012)

topgear said:


> for physx one needs a comaptible nvidia gpu with at-least 32 Stream Processors / CUDA Cores



but one  think i notice on  9400 gt was , case telling it support physx *www.planeta-informatica.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/pr_xfx9400gt1.jpg


----------



## amruth kiran (Mar 19, 2012)

Mine does support physx. I 've been using it for 2 years now. There's even an option in the nvidia control panel . I just played arkham city with physx enabled.


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 19, 2012)

Even i did use hardware physx on 8200 ( onboard gpu of xfx 8200 mobo, yes,on 16sp).. it was unplayable though. i forgot which nvidia driver i used (may be 258.96) + PhysX-mod-1.03 .. only got 3-5 fps in batman AA.
@op u can use 94gt as a physx card but it would be damn slow, even in low physx settings it can't handle hardware physx. anything bellow 96gt won't give u satisfactory performance.  but if u want, u can give a try at least ..


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 19, 2012)

cosider atleast a 450 for hardware physx


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 19, 2012)

with my 240 gt, i have played batman AA and AC, metro 2033, mafia 2 in high physx (got avg 30-40fps in most of the titles). 
For physx, more Cuda core = more fps in physx, that is the simple math.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 20, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> cosider atleast a 450 for hardware physx



That's not true, a GT 240 GDDR3/GDDR5 or GT 430 is very much okay with PhysX.

i play Batman Arkham City @ 1920X1080 with everything set to highest, including PhysX and get 60 to 65 FPS all the time. BTW, my card is GT 240 1 GB GDDR5, not the old 8800 GT as shown in my siggy. It was burnt during a voltage fluctuation.

9400GT for PhysX...joke of the day, nothing will run, you need 32 SP or a 9500 GT for it.


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 20, 2012)

9500 gt is the lowest 9 series card with Physx supported I think.


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 20, 2012)

^^ yes u r absolutly right cilus. in dx9 mode physx and others set to max, me also got avg 50 fps in batman ac with 240gt(1gb ddr3) .. 
As i said early, 94gt can be use as a physx card, but it can't handle any games out there even physx set to low.


----------



## amruth kiran (Mar 21, 2012)

Okay okay. I get it i'll just buy a good mid range card. A hd 6850 or a  gtx 550/560. 
 That would be enough i guess


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 21, 2012)

go for msi 6850 then.


----------



## amruth kiran (Mar 21, 2012)

Sujeet- you read my mind.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 21, 2012)

@ cilus that's true a 240 will get job done but a 450 will be better if op can find one , cause some are selling 4xx series cards they have that's why i suggested


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 22, 2012)

@OP, if u don't bother about physx then go for 6850 or 7770. But if u do need physx go for 560/560ti.
BTW, what psu and cpu u have got ?
And at which res do u game ?


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 22, 2012)

^^560ti Will be bit too high for that budget.
560GTX in case physx is req.
Although physx is more or less a gimmick.A wise man once told me!!!


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 22, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Although physx is more or less a gimmick.A wise man once told me!!!



We can still play games at 800x600 res but we look for better res, why ? for those res a 15k rig is enough, don't need to spend high amount of money on rigs(cpu,mobo,gpu,psu,led monitor etc .....), but still update and spend money for those, why ? A simple duel core rather than a single core is enough for such low res, but we still talk about a quad core or eight core, why ?

Because game is all about eyecandy.


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> Okay okay. I get it i'll just buy a good mid range card. A hd 6850 or a  gtx 550/560.
> That would be enough i guess



don't even think of getting GTX 550 - get either GTX 560 or HD6850.



dibya_kol said:


> @OP, if u don't bother about physx then go for 6850 or 7770. But if u do need physx go for 560/560ti.
> BTW, what psu and cpu u have got ?
> And at which res do u game ?



here's his present config and he will play at 1280x1024 



> My present config-
> intel dual core 1.8ghz
> 2 gb ram
> 160+320 ext hdd.
> ...



which he is going to upgrade soon .


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 22, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> We can still play games at 800x600 res but we look for better res, why ? for those res a 15k rig is enough, don't need to spend high amount of money on rigs(cpu,mobo,gpu,psu,led monitor etc .....), but still update and spend money for those, why ? A simple duel core rather than a single core is enough for such low res, but we still talk about a quad core or eight core, why ?
> 
> Because game is all about eyecandy.


PhysX Is more of Marketing Srategy Rather than An eye candy.


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 22, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> PhysX Is more of Marketing Srategy Rather than An eye candy.



that depends how u takes it ..  but i love it .. and whoever used it, most of them love it .. 



topgear said:


> here's his present config and he will play at 1280x1024
> which he is going to upgrade soon .



ohh sorry i overlooked it !!  but a duel core with 1.8ghz at those res ? anything over 5670/440 gt will be big time bottleneck with OP's cpu. and a 6850 or 560 with a generic 420wt psu, that sounds weird too !!

need to update his rig first.


----------



## amruth kiran (Mar 22, 2012)

iam going to get a hd6850 with  500w psu. atleast.maybe corsair

hopefuly i'll get a i5 2500k or a amdfx4100 3.6 ghz processor.
so it wont be a bottleneck like you guys think

and yes i'll play at highres only
maybe at  1280x1024


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 22, 2012)

Good choice. Get atleast a Corsair CX430v2 PSU atleast. or something beefier if you plan to OC.



			
				 amruth kiran said:
			
		

> so it wont be a bottleneck like you guys think


 There is going to be a bottlenect 100% sure. We dont think. It will happen


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2012)

^^ READ. he said about bottleneck when he upgrades his processor


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 23, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> iam going to get a hd6850 with  500w psu. atleast.maybe corsair
> 
> hopefuly i'll get a i5 2500k or a amdfx4100 3.6 ghz processor.
> so it wont be a bottleneck like you guys think
> ...



Sounds good ..  but don't go for FX serise


----------



## amruth kiran (Mar 23, 2012)

Dibya_kol- why shouldn i go for the fx series?? Its pretty good . Right?



thetechfreak said:


> Good choice. Get atleast a Corsair CX430v2 PSU atleast. or something beefier if you plan to OC.
> 
> There is going to be a bottlenect 100% sure. We dont think. It will happen



you mean even after i upgrade my pc. There will a bottleneck? Or what? Explain. .


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 23, 2012)

@OP, fx serise is 'fail' by amd, performed very poorly in benchmarks. On the other hand 2500k is a kick ass. Even 4100 is way behind of 2400/2500(non k), even it is highly oced. 
No, there will be no bottleneck in ur future rig.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 23, 2012)

if you want to go amd way go for Phenom II


----------



## amruth kiran (Mar 23, 2012)

So you guys are saying go for the phenom 2 series or the intel i series. NOT the FX series??

Sorry for the other thread on the queries of msi graphics card. I apologise to sam the moderator and sujeet who pointed it out to me. Thank you and it wont happen again.


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2012)

If you want a VFM quad core / HExa core config Phenom II 960T - if you want the ultimate VFM performer then nothing is better than core i5 2500k coupled with a good Z68 mobo for a gaming rig


----------



## amruth kiran (Mar 25, 2012)

this being  a thread on gfx cards is pointless to talk about processors 
anyways if i buy a MSI HD 6850 do i need to overclock it??
or should just take the PE/OC  edition just in case?


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> this being  a thread on gfx cards is pointless to talk about processors


Since you have another thread going on. I'm closing this thread.

It's best if people ask all their queries in one thread instead of creating multiple threads. It's best if you create a SINGLE thread in the PC Configurations section after filling up the questionnaire - which tells us the budget of the whole config. Much easier to suggest that way.



amruth kiran said:


> anyways if i buy a MSI HD 6850 do i need to overclock it??
> or should just take the PE/OC  edition just in case?


No, you don't need to.


----------

